# 72275 Pain Management use



## bugsy4cpc (Jan 20, 2012)

Any input on difficulties using this CPT code would be appreciated.  Cannot verify or deny doc's "....images documented and a formal radiologic report is issued".  HELP!  Is the "formal radiologic report" SEPERATELY IDENTIFIABLE to his Op note or are they one in the same?


----------



## brockorama01 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wasn't sure of the question, but...

72275 is different than 77003 for documentation.  Whereas 77003 just needs the word "fluoroscopy" mentioned somewhere, the 72275 needs a separate section in the dictation...and it should look like a real radiology report.

Example:

Pain management procedure....blah blah blah.

RADIOLOGY:  Epidurogram performed at X levels.  Dye spread to X.  X was noted.

Hope this helps.

Brock Berta, CPC-A, MBA
Billing Czar


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 21, 2012)

Radiology: Diagnostic Radiology (Diagnostic Imaging), 72275 (Q&A) 

Question: During various injections of therapeutic substances into the spine, contrast is often injected to ensure that the needle or catheter is in the epidural space. Is it appropriate to code 72275, Epidurography, radiologic supervision and interpretation, in addition to the appropriate injection code? 

Answer: No. Code 72275 is only to be used when an epidurogram is performed, images documented, and a formal radiologic report issued. A statement indicating that contrast flows in the epidural space would only document localization and would not represent a diagnostic epidurogram. 

_____________________________

Above is from AMA CPT Assistant October 2009 Below is from CPT Changes 2000

72275 Epidurography, radiological supervision and interpretation

Rationale

As part of the comprehensive revisions to the spinal injection section of CPT 2000, new code 72275 was added to describe the work involved in the radiologic supervision and interpretation services associated with epidurography. Epidurography includes a diagnostic imaging evaluation following an injection of contrast material into the epidural space under direct fluoroscopic visualization. This allows for evaluation of the epidural space around the target nerve roots or spinal nerves. Visualization of the free flow (or lack thereof) of contrast material in the epidural space assists in identifying focal scarring, areas of moderate to severe narrowing in the diameter of the nerve/nerve root, moderate to severe swelling of other parts of the nerve/nerve root, and the shape and size of the target nerves. Based on the epidurographic findings, potential treatment options can be evaluated.


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 21, 2012)

The formal radiological report per past webinar slide notes that I have state--- should be "easily identifiable ie separate paragraph" if "included in injection procedure documentation"


----------

